# Getting rid of cat wee smell? Ideas please.



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi gents, my daughter has had her cat in the car seat and unfortunately it’s had an accident on the seat area. Any ideas of how to get rid of the smell? 

Cheers, 
Flute.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

You'll need to wet vac it.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm no scientist but according the the "Little Old Lady who ate a fly" nursery rhyme a Dog P**s will cover it up lol, Fabric cleaner, wetvac then baking soda on top, then hoover should get it.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

In my experience as a cat owner not a detailer, the only thing that is going to come close is a live enzyme product.

I bought a gallon of anti icky poo a long time ago, the enzymes eat the bacteria that cause the odour, but you have to get to all of it, which can be very difficult.

You're lucky that you know exactly where the problem is, but I'm guessing you're unlucky because it will have soaked in deep.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MisterMax-...i+icky+poo&dpPl=1&dpID=41yuiRQr-5L&ref=plSrch

If you have a look around you might be able to find it for less, but as I say, I haven't bought any for years.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

APC, scrub, hot soapy water, wipe off and wet vac.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

AS Bio Brisk to kill the cat pee smell. Then scrub and wet vac to kill the Bio Brisk smell...


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Shiny said:


> AS Bio Brisk to kill the cat pee smell. Then scrub and wet vac to kill the Bio Brisk smell...


^ This.

It certainly worked when my poor old Elkhound had an accident on the way to the vet. If your seats are leather or something else relatively impermeable it should not have penetrated much but if they are fabric you might need to douse the foam underneath with Bio Brisk and then run a dehumidifier inside the car at full pelt for a couple of days.

Peter


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

If none of the above work, most pet shops sell a cat wee neutraliser which works fairly well but does usually require a couple of applications


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Try bicarbonate of soda, just sprinkle on to the affected area and leave it overnight, it absorbs smells completely, I used it on a dry milk spill in my car that smelled rank, it needed a couple of goes but it did the job, I brought a 5kg tub from fleabay and its not expensive, you can even add essential oils to it to leave a pleasant smell.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Clean it then soak with bio brisk

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Cyclonetog said:


> In my experience as a cat owner not a detailer, the only thing that is going to come close is a live enzyme product.
> 
> I bought a gallon of anti icky poo a long time ago, the enzymes eat the bacteria that cause the odour, but you have to get to all of it, which can be very difficult.
> 
> ...


This is correct. If cat wee has dried, Uris acid crystals will form in the fabric pile, these are what causes smell. No amount of soda, APC, steam shampoo etc will stop the door from coming back. It's natures design for marking territory.

We had same issue when cat weed on tiles under wood stove. Even after drying, steaming, bleach, soda, BH surfexhd, it still came back.

Research showed that it is the uric acid that crystallises in the grout (could be fabric). And that those crystals are not soluble, hence the APC etc not working.

Solution was to soak in this stuff that contains enzymes that eat/neatralise the uric acids crystals. We soaked under fireplace with stuff overnight, preventing it drying out. Then I APCd it, scrubbed and steamed the area. Smell disappeared.

SImple Solution stain and Odour Remover. Amazon etc

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/simple-solution-stain-and-odour-remover-750ml

Would soak fabric over night, cover with plastic or cling film to prevent drying, then clean as you would. May have to repeat if cat pee soaked deep into foam as it is important to neutralise all the uric crystal.

It's a horrible smell to live with, good luck removing it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Valet pro enzyme odour eater


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Another vote for Bio Brisk which is really good but if you need to do something straight away until you can get some then pure Lemon juice works quite well on animal urine. I'm talking about the stuff you get in bottles from most supermarkets in the cake making section or even better Aldi's & Lidl's both sell it quite cheaply.


----------

